# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Schwimmweste am gardasee

## Syncro

Zeas!

habe vor in ein paar wochen gardasee zu fahren. Habe gehrt dass dort eine schwimmwestenpflicht ist, stimmt das? 
Nebenbei: ist es eigendlich pflicht wenn man auf seen surf einen surfschein zu besitzten?  
(bin zu faul einen solchen zu absollvieren!)
danke im voraus fr die antworten!

wnsche viel wind! Syncro

----------


## iggy

die schwimmwestenpflicht wurde zwar nicht aufgehoben aber erweitert. du kannst auf die schwimmweste verzichten wenn du einen neo trgst.
ich hab mir 2004 eine weste am gardasee kaufen mssen. ich find es klasse, dass man diese nun nicht mehr tragen muss weil sie mich immer genervt hatte. 
mehr infos dazu hier: http://www.surf-magazin.de/smo/surf_...4f76702f501d28

wie das mit der surfscheinpflicht aussieht kann ich net sagen. hab meinen hingegen noch nie gebraucht und fhre den lappen auch nie mit. obwohl er auf den meisten gewssern glaub ich pflicht ist...

----------


## Syncro

danke fr deine antwort!
finde nmlich schwimmwesten auch strend!

syncro

----------


## Seppel

Also ich hab keinen Schein und hatte deswegen auch noch nie Probleme. Aber obs Pflicht ist oder nicht wei ich nicht.

----------


## Monkey Onehand

Moinsen, surfe seit 10Jahren ohne, (ohne Schein natrlich).
Noch nie hat jemand danach gefragt, auch nicht fr Mietbretter und so
Denke mal, wenn man rcksichtsvoll fhrt geht es schon.
Spannend wirds , wenn man nen Segelboot schreddert oder nen Schwimmer killt.

----------


## Jens-K.

Habe auch keinen  :Smile:   Habe einen Segelschein, aber der gilt nix, angeblich.
Ich htte aber gerne einen... kann aber bei E-bay nix finden  :Smile: 
Im Ernst... wo bekommt man einen ohne Kurs?

----------


## iggy

hola jens. frag doch mal in einer surfschule die du kennst.. ich habe es so gemacht und konnte sofort die theorieprfung machen womit der fall erledigt war. da ich das surfen ausreichend beherschte reichte den jungs das bei der schule. was des kostet...ka!

----------


## Finnenkratzer

tachtach,

also 1. wrde mich mal interessieren...
gibts denn jetzt noch wind am garda? ich dachte ora und peler gibts nur im sommer???
2. gilt das glaub ich nur fr spezielle "auftriebs-neopren". also ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ein einfacher anzug reicht.

wiedersehen

----------


## Finnenkratzer

> Habe auch keinen   Habe einen Segelschein, aber der gilt nix, angeblich.
> Ich htte aber gerne einen... kann aber bei E-bay nix finden 
> Im Ernst... wo bekommt man einen ohne Kurs?



ich denke mal das macht jede surschule. dort kannst du die theoretische prfung einfach nachmachen und zahlst dan nur die 30 euro fr das schriftliche. so hab ichs auch gemacht.

----------


## Syncro

soweit ich den wetterbericht vervolgt habe, schaut es nicht danach aus als wrde am garda noch was gehen.
habe deswegen das surfen am garda auf frhling verschoben.
trowtzdem danke fr die antworten!!

----------


## Soulsurfer1990

> tachtach,
>  gilt das glaub ich nur fr spezielle "auftriebs-neopren". also ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ein einfacher anzug reicht.
> 
> wiedersehen



Nein es reicht kein einfacher Anzug... mann muss eine Anzug tragen, der ein bestimmtes Enblem im rmel hat, aun dem man den Auftrieb beweisen kann, dann ist es erlaubt ohne Schwimmweste zu fahren... aber an sonsten, muss man WEITERHIN SCHWIMWESTEN TRAGEN... so hat es ein Freund von mir erlebt... er war vor 3 Wochen unten...

Aber die Surf meldet folgendes





> Ein historischer Moment 
> (08. August 2006)
> 
> Es geschehen noch Zeichen und (fast) Wunder in Italien. Das Gesetz zum Tragen der Schwimmwesten wurde zwar nicht abgeschafft, aber erweitert. Im Rahmen der nderung werden auch Neoprenanzge als „persnliches Rettungsmittel“ anerkannt, sofern sie homologiert sind und die entsprechenden Prfnummern aufweisen. 
> 
> 
> Da die Carabinieri auf dem Wasser schlecht von den Surfern verlangen knnen, sich bei einer Kontrolle auszuziehen, um nach einer Homologationsnummer zu schauen, lassen die Gesetzeshter alle Surfer unbehelligt, die einen kurzen oder langen Neopren tragen. Allerdings sollten die Windsurfer den Spielraum nicht ausreizen, Boardshort und Lycra gelten nicht als Neo und werden auch nicht akzeptiert, d. h. bei einer Kontrolle ist weiterhin Bugeld fllig.

----------


## xbmtx

hallo !

wie ist das denn aktuell - reicht es einfach einen neo zu tragen, oder kontrolliert jemand dessen zulassung?

wenn ja, wie kann ich an meinem neo sehen ob er zugelassen ist oder nicht?

danke + gru

----------


## Hangman

So weit ich wei wurde die Schwimmwesten und Auftriebswestenpflicht am Gardasee jetzt abgeschaft.
Weil es durch die Auftriebswesten auch zu Unfllen kam... da sich Surfer nach nem Schleudersturz durch die Weste schlechter aus den Trapeztampen mit dem Haken unter dem Segel aushaken knnen und somit auch Lebensgefahr besteht...
Hab ich aber nur mal so gehrt... also wei ich nichts genaues drber.

Hang loose

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ih finds Super das Surf was berichtet und seitdem wei niemand was Sache ist.
Fahre im Sommer auch zum Gardasee und wrd auch mal gerne Wissen was jetzt gilt. Hatte mich auf der Boot mit jemandem Unterhalten, der eine Surfstation m Gardasee hat und selbst der wusste nicht was Sache ist.

----------


## anna32

ja, das wrde mich auch mal interessieren. 
Braucht man jetzt echt noch eine Weste?
Fahre nmlich Ende Juni hin und mte mir noch so ne Weste kaufen. Habe nur einen lteren, ganz "normalen" Neo ohne irgendeine Gardasee-Sonderzulassung  :Happy:

----------


## :tobi:

hi anna
schreib doch mal dem mikel von shaka www.shaka.it ne mail und frag dort nach. der gibt dir bestimmt auskunft und da er sich in der kampagne engagiert hat wird er sicher besser bescheid wissen als jeder andere. wr nett wenn du dann hier berichten knntest. 
es wr cool, wenn normale neos ganz offiziell geduldet wrden. wenn alle im stinknormalen neo fahren kann man das vielleicht so durchsetzen...!?? 
aber erkundige dich lieber ob die carabinieri noch aktiv bussgeld eintreiben.

----------


## anna32

hab dem mal gemailt, melde mich, wenn ich was hre.  :Happy:

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ich hab gestern mal dem VDWS geschrieben, ob die was konkretes wissen. Werd dann auch bescheid geben, wenn ich Antwort von denen hab, was die so meinen.

----------


## anna32

das schreibt Mike von Shaka:
Hello,

I've heard lately that the county of Torbole has firmed a document which
says the the compulsory lifejacket still is obliged. I presume that the
county does not want to take any resposability in case someone gets a fine
from the local police.

We continue to surf without a lifejacket and continue our battle against 
This a-democratic decision.

Best regards
Mike - Shaka

Also weniger ermutigend.Bin nicht schnell genug, um der Polizei aufm See wegzusurfen :-(

----------


## chrissurfer52

VDWS schreit leider hnliches:
"ich bin Alice von der VDWS Italien
Leider muss ich dir mitteilen, dass laut unserer Gesetze ist die Schwimmweste noch immer pflichtig, denn es gibt keine Anzge auf dem Markt, die als Rettungsmittel anerkannt werden knnen.
Es geht um eine falsche Nachricht, die sich in Deutschland ausgebreitet hat!
falls du noch Fragen hast, melde dich wieder bei uns!
Schne Grsse aus Gardasee"

----------


## DMac

fr alle, die gerne am gardasse surfen

http://www.surf-magazin.de/smo//surf...7fe7b4ce5bb85c

cu on water
dmac

----------


## passionwind

Hallo,

auch wenn dieses Thema schon oft diskutiert wurde, muss ich es aus aktuellem Anlass nochmals aufrollen! War das letzte Jahr 2x am Gardasee surfen, immer mit einer Weste vom Verleih, hab dort nie auf irgendwelche Normen geachtet! 

Da ich mich nun jetzt komplett mit meiner eigenen Ausrstung eingedeckt habe, und auch dieses Jahr wieder an den Gardasee fahre, hab ich mir nun eine Neil Pryde Garda Vest gekauft: http://www.neilpryde.com/vests/garda-vest-na.html

Jetzt gerade Zuhause angekommen, lese ich nochmals genauer nach, und da steht auf der Weste das diese ausschlielich als Aufprallweste zu verwenden ist (CE Norm) und nicht nach der EN 393 als Schwimmweste. 

Jetzt die groe Frage! Wenn eine Weste schon "Garda Vest" heit sollte Sie auch am Gardasee gltig sein, das Fachpersonal hat mich zumindestens so beraten! Allerdings interessiert mich nicht wie dort die Behrden kontrollieren oder nicht, sondern nur ob die Weste nun zulssig ist, oder eben nicht!

Vielen Dank vorab, fr alle Antorten...

Gru Flo

----------


## lordofchaos

Gute Frage, ich wrde sagen die Weste muss die Norm einer Schwimmweste erfllen, also EN393. Wie das mit dieser "Garda Vest" (ist ja NUR ein Name) ausschaut, keine Ahnung. 
Schreib mal NP an oder eine Surfschule am Gardasee, eventuell knnen die Dir mehr sagen.
Du kannst auch mal Klaus von Windinfo.eu anschreiben, er kennt sich aus am Gardasee.

BTW:
Schwimmwestenplicht besteht nur in der Region Trention (also Torbole, Riva etc.). Z.b. in Campione oder Malcesine gilt die Schwimmwestenplicht, meines Wissens, nicht (ohne 100% Gewhr)

----------


## passionwind

Hallo,

hab Heute nochmals mit einer rtlichen Surfschule in Malcesina gemailt und die Frage dort ebenfalls nochmals gestellt! Die Antwort war deutlich:

Da meine Neil Pryde Weste die CE Norm hat, gibt es keine Probleme am Gardasee, und die Weste ist somit zulssig! *Freu*

Bei den ganzen anderen Westen gibt es Probleme beim anlegen des Trapez, bei der NP Weste ist wenigstens der Ausschnitt vorgesehen...

Danke und viele Gre

Flo

----------


## triaholic

So wie war es denn nun. 
Haben die Carabinieri die Weste kontrolliert????? Ich hab nmlich vor im September nach Riva zu fahren, fahre Hfttrapez und wrde mir nur ungern soeine Weste kaufen.

Danke fr eine akturelle Einschtzung auch wenn es immer das gleiche Thema ist (mea culpa)

der Claus

----------


## tmueller79

Mich haben die Carabinieri vor drei Wochen rausgezogen.
Ich war kooperativ und habe nur gesagt ich habe
Sie drauen liegen und hole sie sofort.
Sie haben mich gehen lassen und beobachtet ob ich auch raus
fahre. Zahlen musste ich nicht. Habe mir dann eine gekauft.
Auf jeder gltigen Weste ist irgendwo LiveJacket zu finden.
Dann ist die Weste berall anerkannt.

----------


## triaholic

Also ich war jetzt bis letzter Woche in Riva und Torbole und wirklich alle Surfer waren mit Weste unterwegs. Von daher gilt die Schwimmwestenpflicht wohl weiterhin, sonst wrden sich einige ohne fahren. Ich fands brigens trotz Hfttrapez (unter der Weste) gar nicht so unangenehm wie zunchst gedacht. Und nach einer Woche von Spot zu Spot eiern weiss ich jetzt frs nchste mal hoffentlich bescheid wann und wo der Wind am besten blst.

Bis denn 

der Claus

----------

